# Web Site, Forum And Chat up and Running



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I really hope this is the last time, this is getting hard on me having to do restores like this.







It's bed time, Later...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
I want to personally thank you. Your hard work on this site pays off for us all. It is not only an exellent source of information, but a place for us to make new friends we may not ever had the chance to elsewhere.

Thanks you very much.

NDJollyMon


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Vern,

I agree with NDJolly 100%


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, I always wanted to be a member of a forum dedicated to Outback Travel Trailers but couldn't find one. Solution, make one







any way I guess I just got frustrated when everything was dumped, the 2 trouble tickets I submitted were not answered and then they were deleted. When I summited another trouble ticket the answer was not very good. Believe me I am looking into other possibilities at the present time. I plan on this Forum being around a long time after the user response to my email. So my thanks to the forum users for helping me make this forum a success.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Vern,

I too appreciate your efforts. It can be very frustrating to build something up and see it fall apart. Keep up the good work, great site.









Mike


----------

